# Corsair Vengeance DDR3 OC Help needed.



## Chewers (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi lads.

Have some problems with ram i suppose. As i have seen by browsing reviews about my ram (Corsair Vengeance CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9) it should do good with OC. Some reviews says it can do 1600Mhz with 7-8-7-24 @ 1,5V, some of says it can do >1866Mhz with 9-10-9-24 @ 1.65V, but i cant even get 8-8-8-24 @ 1600Mhz, as well 1866Mhz with 9-10-9-24. All i have achieve is sick 10-10-10-27 @ 1866MHz 1.65V.

Have anyone OC this particular RAM? If has - maybe share some more info How To.. Thanks a lot.

System specs 2500K/Asus P8P67 Pro with latest bios


----------



## N-Gen (Oct 23, 2011)

Most of the reviews I have seen with those timings and clocks was the triple channel sticks, what you have are the dual channel sticks, so I believe results could vary.


----------



## Chewers (Oct 23, 2011)

There are no physical difference between triple channel and dual channel. Only packing and model number.


----------



## N-Gen (Oct 23, 2011)

No idea if you've came across this, but give it a read. http://www.corsair.com/blog/vengeance_overclocking/


----------



## Inceptor (Oct 23, 2011)

Some Corsair Vengeance are marketed @ 9-10-9-27  1866Mhz 1.5V.

I don't have a SB, but I know that my Vengeance LP will do 8-8-8-24 2T 1600Mhz with two sticks @ 1.5V, 9-9-9-24 1T 1600Mhz with 4 sticks @1.5V, will POST at looser timings 1866Mhz but not boot into windows -- but that is due to my cpu's memory controller not being able to handle that high of an overclock.
These sticks won't do tighter timings @1600Mhz+, unless you get an unusually good set.  Then again, most 4GB 1600Mhz+ memory doesn't have tight timings.

Edit:
You get what you pay for, these aren't the most expensive RAM sticks out there, and they're marketed for stability and some overclocking.
Stability, at this price point, means no super-tight timings are possible.  It's "enthusiast value-RAM".


----------



## Chewers (Oct 23, 2011)

N-Gen said:


> No idea if you've came across this, but give it a read. http://www.corsair.com/blog/vengeance_overclocking/




Yup - have read this as well, thats the reason im wondering why i cant go higher as he did. Only difference - he uses P55 board but i have P67 so the BCLK for me is stock 100. 



Inceptor said:


> Some Corsair Vengeance are marketed @ 9-10-9-27  1866Mhz 1.5V.
> 
> I don't have a SB, but I know that my Vengeance LP will do 8-8-8-24 2T 1600Mhz with two sticks @ 1.5V, 9-9-9-24 1T 1600Mhz with 4 sticks @1.5V, will POST at looser timings 1866Mhz but not boot into windows -- but that is due to my cpu's memory controller not being able to handle that high of an overclock.
> These sticks won't do tighter timings @1600Mhz+, unless you get an unusually good set.  Then again, most 4GB 1600Mhz+ memory doesn't have tight timings.



I might be wrong - but i think memory can be OC to 1866Mhz with 9-10-9-27 at least?


----------



## arnoo1 (Oct 23, 2011)

Those sticks of yours should do 2000mhz @9-10-9-24 @1.65
But maybe you have shitty batch dimms, but you almost see mo difference in performans


----------



## N-Gen (Oct 23, 2011)

arnoo1 said:


> Those sticks of yours should do 2000mhz @9-10-9-24 @1.65
> But maybe you have shitty batch dimms, but you almost see mo difference in performans



I tend to agree with this statement, we see it commonly with VGAs especially in laptops (which in my case, I have been lucky on most of my cards). Maybe try to overclock a single stick alone and then try with the other? Maybe the issue is with a single stick.


----------



## Chewers (Oct 23, 2011)

N-Gen said:


> I tend to agree with this statement, we see it commonly with VGAs especially in laptops (which in my case, I have been lucky on most of my cards). Maybe try to overclock a single stick alone and then try with the other? Maybe the issue is with a single stick.


Good idea - will try it later.. 


arnoo1 said:


> Those sticks of yours should do 2000mhz @9-10-9-24 @1.65
> But maybe you have shitty batch dimms, but you almost see mo difference in performans



U know OC is like a addiction.. We dont care - we need it. Indeed - AIDA64 shows huge difference in between stock read/write/copy/latency. Its the same as with 5.0Ghz OC - do we need it? Yes - we do.


----------



## Protagonist (Oct 23, 2011)

What about XMP it's written on the modules that it will do 1600MHz @ 9-9-9-24 even the AIDA64 states same thing.
And another thing should be your Motherboard, i do not overclock my components i prefer over clocked components from factory which mostly would be a GPU.
For my Processor & RAM i like them running at stock settings straight out of the box, the manufacturer knows best why they come like that.

Anyway I am building a second rig then i saw this post and i have another set of Corsair Vengeance 8GB Dual Kit with an Intel DZ68BC, Core i7 2600, GTX 560Ti, so the thing is i tried out this components just how they come from the box and guess what My Motherboard DZ68BC BIOS reports that the memory is running at 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1.5v  and it actually is confirmed it with AIDA64 and CPUID so i guess the XMP profile does work, NOTE i haven't overclocked the RAM or Processor it just picked the values as default.


----------



## Chewers (Oct 23, 2011)

st.bone said:


> What about XMP it's written on the modules that it will do 1600MHz @ 9-9-9-24 even the AIDA64 states same thing.
> And another thing should be your Motherboard, i do not overclock my components i prefer over clocked components from factory which mostly would be a GPU.
> For my Processor & RAM i like them running at stock settings straight out of the box, the manufacturer knows best why they come like that.
> 
> Anyway I am building a second rig then i saw this post and i have another set of Corsair Vengeance 8GB Dual Kit with an Intel DZ68BC, Core i7 2600, GTX 560Ti, so the thing is i tried out this components just how they come from the box and guess what My Motherboard DZ68BC BIOS reports that the memory is running at 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1.5v  and it actually is confirmed it with AIDA64 and CPUID so i guess the XMP profile does work, NOTE i haven't overclocked the RAM or Processor it just picked the values as default.



No worries, i know whats the XMP values my ram have. My question was - how to go higher then stock. So far getting 8-9-8-24-1T @ 1600Mhz.


----------



## Anusha (Oct 24, 2011)

some don't overclock at all. mine cannot go 1600 CL8 nor 1866 CL9 at 1.65V. they can do 1600 CL9 even at 1.35V >_<


----------



## N-Gen (Oct 24, 2011)

Anusha said:


> some don't overclock at all. mine cannot go 1600 CL8 nor 1866 CL9 at 1.65V. they can do 1600 CL9 even at 1.35V >_<



That's really messed up for something they show can be clocked nicely on the Corsair blog itself.


----------



## Anusha (Oct 24, 2011)

N-Gen said:


> That's really messed up for something they show can be clocked nicely on the Corsair blog itself.


yep. i bought them after reading the reviews. they seemed to overclock close to 2000MHz. maybe Corsair supplied reviews with high binned RAM >_< 

i've decided never to buy stuff by looking at the overclocks the reviewers get. i should have gone with 2133MHz ones. yes they are expensive, and hardly any performance gains, but more than everything: *no shattered dreams!*


----------



## N-Gen (Oct 24, 2011)

Anusha said:


> yep. i bought them after reading the reviews. they seemed to overclock close to 2000MHz. maybe Corsair supplied reviews with high binned RAM >_<
> 
> i've decided never to buy stuff by looking at the overclocks the reviewers get. i should have gone with 2133MHz ones. yes they are expensive, and hardly any performance gains, but more than everything: *no shattered dreams!*



Happens to me everytime I buy a laptop after I got my Alienware, because it was the only one that I could OC the cpu on.

On a side note, my Vengeance kit has arrived and the rest of my parts should be cleared from shipping today, so I will see how I do with mine hopefully tomorrow or Wednesday (fingers crossed on good OC).


----------



## Anusha (Oct 24, 2011)

N-Gen said:


> Happens to me everytime I buy a laptop after I got my Alienware, because it was the only one that I could OC the cpu on.
> 
> On a side note, my Vengeance kit has arrived and the rest of my parts should be cleared from shipping today, so I will see how I do with mine hopefully tomorrow or Wednesday (fingers crossed on good OC).


good luck.


----------



## Woomack (Oct 24, 2011)

Most of Vengeance CL9-9-9 1600 are making 1866 9-10-9 ~1.65V and not much more. It's the same as with G.Skill RipjawsX / red heatspreaders 1600 CL9.
You can try higher tRFC like 120+ even that it's quite low clock. It's also overclocking better with CR2, tRAS up to 28. Better check timings manually as it can be wrong read from SPD/XMP profile.
I would play with some sub timings, maybe RTL but I don't really know ASUS P67 boards so no advice here ( I try to stay away from any ASUS boards lately  ). 
I was able to set some vengeance kits @ 7-8-7 1600 , 8-8-7 1600, 9-10-9 1866 but nothing above 2000.


----------



## Chewers (Oct 24, 2011)

My goal would be lover timings not higher clock speeds. Have tried all settings u mention without success. Looks like i have bad bath memory. So the Corsair shouldn't post even the word about OC potential, coz my old kingstons can run @ 1600 / 7-8-7-24-1T on 1.65V.  Vangeance is cheep value ram in nice looking package and heatsinks which doesn't do anything.


----------



## N-Gen (Oct 24, 2011)

We have to keep in mind that the Vengeance series are budget sticks, there's the Dominators for other purposes.


----------



## Chewers (Oct 24, 2011)

N-Gen said:


> We have to keep in mind that the Vengeance series are budget sticks, there's the Dominators for other purposes.



But why thay say - it has hi OC potencial for enthusiasts?


----------



## N-Gen (Oct 24, 2011)

Probably a marketing scheme just like everyone else, and then they'd tell you it's either not the RAM or that it was a bad batch.


----------



## maleficarus (Nov 1, 2011)

N-Gen said:


> We have to keep in mind that the Vengeance series are budget sticks, there's the Dominators for other purposes.



Value-select is the budget sticks from Corsair. The vengeance series is enthusist as well as Dominators.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 1, 2011)

Couple of reboots and CMOS clearing, couldn't get it to boot @ 9-10-9-27 1866, right now I managed to boot it at 10-9-10-27 1866MHz @ 1.5v


----------

